# Supercharger



## v8power (May 14, 2011)

Been looking every where for plans in solidworks or stl format anybody help or point me in the right direction


----------



## b.lindsey (May 14, 2011)

V8, I did a little googling around and didn't come up with much either other than a few ready made ones already mated to engines by the engine manufacturer for rc cars and such. I am thinking part of the problem may be that the mounts are so specific to a particular engine that "generic" designs just aren't that practical. I have seen it done so I know its possible, though not sure how effective they are in small sizes. If you have access to Solidworks why not just start from scratch for your particular needs.

Maybe some of the more experienced IC guys will chime in with more help. Good luck though finding what you seek.

Bill


----------



## v8power (May 14, 2011)

Thanks bill i'll keep looking


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 14, 2011)

v8power  said:
			
		

> Been looking every where for plans in solidworks or stl format anybody help or point me in the right direction



What type of supercharger are you looking for, Roots type or centrifugal. What is it for? How big?


----------



## v8power (May 14, 2011)

V8 roots about 1/4scale size not important cut3d will sortout that part


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 14, 2011)

v8power  said:
			
		

> V8 roots about 1/4scale size not important cut3d will sortout that part



This one should be ready in a few weeks or so.


----------



## v8power (May 14, 2011)

That would be great hope to see more of your great work and hear you engine runing 

All the best martyn


----------

